# Is this log black walnut or other species?



## ricklang (Aug 21, 2017)

Just got two logs from a friend but he does not know what species they are. It looks like black walnut but the color is much lighter. Can you guys tell what species?


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It isn't black walnut, possibly ash or oak, but not enough grain showing to tell, but definitely not dark enough to be walnut


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

My first thought is ash, it can often be mistaken for walnut. I would say it is for sure not black walnut though. Possibly a bitternut hickory??


----------



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

Bark in the 4th picture looks like Ash!


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not walnut!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually walnut has a deep colored core but not always. It could be a lot of different woods. Is there some way you can get some of the leaves which came off the tree?


----------



## MMRooze (Sep 15, 2017)

How new is the wood? Is it more freshly cut, or is it older? Black Walnut deepens in color as it ages some. Also what kind of lighting is used to take the pictures? That can have an affect on discerning what wood color the logs have. Are the pictures close to what they look like in actuality? Leaves would definitely help!


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like Ashe to me. This is Black Walnut finished and unfinished.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

IowaDave said:


> My first thought is ash, it can often be mistaken for walnut. I would say it is for sure not black walnut though. Possibly a bitternut hickory??


Definitely not walnut or hickory. Bitternut hickory is a fine bark. It's hard to tell by the picture but I think it is an ash species, possibly even a type of elm.


----------

